# Reading > General Literature >  Paper Bag Princess

## student007

I just read "Paper Bag Princess" By Robert Munsch - Great Kids story. I was just curious, though... I know that there is an important message or theme behind the story (i have a hunch) by i can't figure out what it is. What are your opinions on the story and its main themes/messages?

----------


## Scheherazade

> I know that there is an important message or theme behind the story (i have a hunch) by i can't figure out what it is. What are your opinions on the story and its main themes/messages?


Is this what your teacher would like to know as well?

----------


## student007

Actually, no. I do have to present a project on many of his works and im stuck on ths one. Im not asking you to do my homework for me

----------


## GruesomeBugman

I'm not sure, I haven't read the book sinse I was a little kid. 
considering the title "paper bag princess" possibly... beauty is only skin deep? or that even the most run down things can be just as beautiful as anything else? 
beauty is more about perspective than it is a set definition?
but I'd have to read the book again to be sure. 
good luck.

----------


## student007

Thanx...that was my general idea too

----------


## genoveva

> I just read "Paper Bag Princess" By Robert Munsch - Great Kids story. I was just curious, though... I know that there is an important message or theme behind the story (i have a hunch) by i can't figure out what it is. What are your opinions on the story and its main themes/messages?



It's a lesson in critical pedagogy. The princess rescues the (cowardly?) prince from the dragon. Not the other way around like we're used to hearing in children's fairy tales.

----------


## amanda1

It's a feminist fairy tale. Or a fractured fairy tale, since it reverses the stereotypical gender roles by making the Princess the brave heroin and the Prince the character in distress. By fractured I mean it empowers the female but reinforces negative stereotypes by having the Prince tell her to come back when she is proper. To be a true feminist fairy tale the story would need more than just a role reversal but then again it is just a children's picture book.

----------

